
New Photon Release of Eclipse IDE Ships with Full Rust Support - conductor
https://www.eclipse.org/org/press-release/20180627_new-photon-release-of-eclipse-ide-ships-with-full-rust-support.php
======
guessmyname
EDIT: Found it under the _" New and Newsworthy"_ button [6].

The lack of feature list and screenshots in the _" new"_ Eclipse Photon page
is astonishing [1].

Compare that with the landing page for Xcode [2], SublimeText [3], Visual
Studio Code [4] and/or Atom [5].

They need a better marketing team if they want to appeal to the young
programmers looking for a real IDE.

[1] [https://www.eclipse.org/photon/](https://www.eclipse.org/photon/)

[2] [https://developer.apple.com/xcode/](https://developer.apple.com/xcode/)

[3] [https://www.sublimetext.com](https://www.sublimetext.com)

[4] [https://code.visualstudio.com](https://code.visualstudio.com)

[5] [https://atom.io](https://atom.io)

[6]
[https://www.eclipse.org/photon/noteworthy/index.php](https://www.eclipse.org/photon/noteworthy/index.php)

------
necubi
Haven't tried Rust with Eclipse, but the IntelliJ rust plugin [0] is already
quite good and getting better on a weekly basis. Most things work in community
(free) IntelliJ, and with CLion you also get pretty a pretty solid debugger
UI.

[0] [https://intellij-rust.github.io/](https://intellij-rust.github.io/)

~~~
mdasen
I like the JetBrains IDEs, but the Rust support will likely become a paid
feature in the future. Go support was free while it was being developed, but
the Go plugin is now only for the Ultimate Edition.

~~~
andrewflnr
It's MIT licensed. It's not clear to me that it's developed by jetbrains at
all, but if it is, there will probably always be an open source version, if
only because it gets forked.

~~~
ggrochow
I believe there is some ‘official’ support for that plugin, I vaguely remember
reading that JetBrains was devoting a small amount of resources to aid in its
development. Though I can’t imagine it would effect the license

~~~
Argorak
The author of the plugin works at JetBrains and works on it on his day job.

------
thekingofh
After using Eclipse for C++ (CDT) off and on for a while now. I've come to the
conclusion that when set up properly there's no better C++ tagging system (F3
Open Declaration) and auto-complete in any IDE except perhaps Visual Studio.
It works so well that people like myself who dislike Java still use it on C++
projects out of the sheer advantage it gives you when browsing through a code
base. I don't know what they've been up to there on the CDT project, but they
sure have managed to get it right.

~~~
dimitrov
I used to think that before I tried using Qt Creator. Your project doesn't
need to be a Qt project for you to use it. Make sure you enable the clang code
model plugin. It's a bit slow but otherwise flawless.

~~~
thekingofh
Certainly willing to give it a try. I can say that I can't imagine any tagging
system to be any better than CDT, so at best it may be comparable. Though if
the system is comparable with an interface that's faster than Eclipse, it
would be quite nice.

~~~
jcelerier
Having used both, Qt Creator is so much better than eclipse that it's not even
funny. Of course, you first have to forget your eclipse habits and learn the
equivalent QtC ones - in particular using the locator
([http://doc.qt.io/qtcreator/creator-editor-
locator.html](http://doc.qt.io/qtcreator/creator-editor-locator.html)), and
the available refactorings ([http://doc.qt.io/qtcreator/creator-editor-
refactoring.html](http://doc.qt.io/qtcreator/creator-editor-
refactoring.html)). Recent versions also ship with a clang backend for
completion ; it also supports clang-format and clang-tidy natively, with
inline fix-its that are shown automatically.

~~~
pjmlp
Qt blog has quite a few complaints regarding completion performance delays on
Windows from several seconds.

------
ebiester
How is eclipse in 2018? For many years, I loathed working in it, but it might
have improved in the intervening years. I've paid for intellij for a long
time, but I remember daily crashes and 5 minute boot times for the
springsource flavor (needed to work with grails.)

~~~
foobarrio
Plain-jane Eclipse works better for me than IDEA for my hobby Java coding. On
my late 2015 Mac, Eclipse much snappier and the font-rendering is better. IDAE
takes 3+ mins to launch. Eclipse takes 20s on a cold launch. To be fair I am
not using any plugins and not doing any JEE stuff.

I just can't get IDEA to respond to clicks in less than 10s. There's obviously
something wrong with my setup.

~~~
geoelectric
I have that problem in IDEA if I enable 1) IDEAvim, 2) ligatures, and 3)
relative line numbers.

That may be idiosyncratic but if you happen to match, there you go. Either
turn off relative line numbers (absolute are fine) or ligatures.

~~~
foobarrio
I'll give that a try. Thanks.

~~~
geoelectric
Sure thing. Going from relative to absolute took my startup time down from
holy crap to a couple of seconds and eliminated a bunch of pause/stutter after
code changes, especially with large files. Started right when I moved to Fira
Code, and took me forever to find the footnote in a random GH issue (think in
the IdeaVIM repo, but might have been the Nerd Fonts repo) that mentioned the
behavior.

------
mindcrime
Awesome. Can't wait to give this a try. I haven't done much with Rust yet
(just "Hello, World" basically), but I'm an Eclipse user, so this will be
handy. Having solid Rust support in my favored IDE will reduce the friction to
using Rust a little bit at least.

------
cmurphycode
Well, not a great start - the console is throwing Java exceptions, and when I
ask for a code completion, it just spins for a while and eventually fails.

I'll continue to poke at this, I think. For me, the competition is Sublime
Text with a bunch of Rust plugins. It took a while to set up and it's not
super snappy, but it works decently. I would like to replace this setup with
something more "out of the box" and better integrated.

For anyone interested in rust IDE, maybe check out
[https://areweideyet.com/](https://areweideyet.com/)

------
acangiano
And if you are looking to get into Rust, The Rust Programming Language by No
Starch Press is just out:
[https://nostarch.com/Rust](https://nostarch.com/Rust)

~~~
pure-struggle
I think the same guys published it here for free:

[https://github.com/rust-
lang/book/tree/master/2018-edition/s...](https://github.com/rust-
lang/book/tree/master/2018-edition/src)

~~~
steveklabnik
Yes; it’s rendered here: [https://doc.rust-lang.org/stable/book/second-
edition/](https://doc.rust-lang.org/stable/book/second-edition/)

The contents may be the same, but the physical book is way nicer, IMHO. I
happen to love physical books, though... and the PDF is much nicer than our
current “click print to PDF” solution.

------
anthonybullard
Is this is using LSP, and therefore RLS, I hope it doesn't suffer from the
constant silent aborts I get using the Rust plugin on VSCode. Everything is
nice and fluid with Auto complete, error and warning tagging, and definition-
on-hover, and then BAM it just stops with nothing to explain when, how, or
why. Restarting RLS does nothing, and closing and reopening the workspace
might work but there is no guarantee.

How's it working here and in IntelliJ(which I've been using for Scala and Dart
for sometime, but feels heavy)?

~~~
steveklabnik
There have certainly been some serious stability bugs lately, but we’re also
working on fixing them. Please file bugs!

~~~
anthonybullard
Thanks for all of your work! I realized how gripe-y this sounded coming back
and reading it now.

I also would like to mention, that I updated this evening and found it to be
much more stable, even if sometimes it hiccups for a minute or two. I think
actually turning off VSCode's word-based auto-complete for Rust files will
help, as I won't get false positives.

------
g051051
Excellent! Sounds like some great improvements on top of an already amazing
tool. I have to say that they've really come back from some serious missteps a
few years ago.

------
Boulth
Rust? The big news here is support for the Language Server Protocol! Now,
finally the UI of IDE would be decoupled from the language service.

